# Mug pressing issues



## TeesAtoZ (May 9, 2014)

Hey guys,

I decided to add a new line to our businesses and am now venturing into making mugs. I have a mug press along with an Epson 7110 from Cobra, complete with their cis system. I also have sublimation paper and mugs from Coastal.

I got a cheap mug press off of ebay that I'm having issues with (surprise!). You adjust the pressure just by closing, there is no knob. The good thing is that it stays put and the pressure is firm enough that the mug doesn't move. The heating element isn't attached at the edges and doesn't slide into the mug bracket. Is that normal? As for it heating up, I was hoping someone had a similar experience with this type of press and could tell me what exactly I'm doing wrong. Basically the press stays about 150 degrees lower than what I set it at. When I press the "execution" button (it's a small square), the temperature starts to rise. Once it gets to 385 (that's what I have it set on at the moment), the time starts to countdown. The problem with this is I have to put the mug in FIRSt so it's adding unnecessary heating time to the mug which is throwing off the variables that I'm playing around with. My paper ends up scorching (I also have a plain piece of paper wrapped around the sublimation paper) and my designs are bleeding. Any tips/help on this?

We did to a test with the mugs to see how easy they would be to scratch off. With an exacto knife, you can get the ink. Is that normal? I'm worried if someone put their mug in their dishwasher next to a knife or something that it would scratch. TIA!


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Your mug press seems a bit unstable in its construction. However, if you are using the correct inks and paper and your mugs are good quality, it doesnt matter if they heat from cold. as long as the timer starts when they are up to temperature, and not before, it'll be okay


----------



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

I haven't done mugs yet -- but I've heard of others who put a fan blowing on the mugs, and some who dunk the mug in water to cool it down and to avoid bleeding... I've also heard that's not a good idea, bc that could make the glaze crack... What are you doing with the mug post-press? Just letting it cool? With the paper on or off?


----------



## TeesAtoZ (May 9, 2014)

Thanks for your replies. I've tried cooling the mug two separate ways: dipping the mug in water and letting it cool on it's own. I didn't notice any difference what so ever. I'm getting some gassing out with the letters IMMEDIATELY after peeling. I'm thinking I'm not getting the transfer taped down well enough. When I wrap the transfer, it's always tighter at the top then at the bottom. I may be trying to cover too much of the mugs surface. We're printing on 15 oz mugs and I was trying to do a height of 3.75 for the design, but last night I switched it to 3.5 and had a little better results. However, I'm still getting "scarring" (I believe that's what it's called). There were two tiny white marks where the ink was missing. Do you think that it's possible I didn't clean the mug well enough or is it an issue with the time/temp? Thanks again!


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Start to finish? print mug wrap, give the mug a wipe with a clean cloth in case there's any dust on the surface (that makes blank spots) wrap the mug with the transfer, put a clean piece of A4 paper in the press, (using it twice can cause wrinkles which causes faded lines in the print [gassing?]) put the mug with wrap inside the new paper in the press, Which is switched on and the temperature is rising) close very firmly (sometimes it feels as though the handle is going to snap off the mug) Hit 'go', press at 180c for 200 seconds, (if you dont have an automatic thermostatically controlled timer, wait for the temperature to climb to 180c before hitting 'go') meantime boil a kettle and when the timer gets down to 60 seconds pour the hot water into a ('plastic' in my case) container, when the alarm goes off remove the mug from the press and whilst walking to the container rip the wrap from one of the corners so that it is released (no need to remove completely) and dunk it in the hot water taking care not to hit the bottom. let it sizzle and hiss the first second or two, very shortly after the temperature has dropped to normal tea temperature, so is safe to put under a cold tap to finally cool right off whilst removing the remaining piece of wrap that's flapping around. 
Give it a dry with a clean cloth, stick your nice sticker on the bottom and hand it to the customer with a smile confident that it's high gloss and perfect.
The only problems that I've had with mugs, ever, have been;
finding the bang on temperature and timing (180c x 200 seconds)
Using the same piece of protecting paper in the press more than once which led to fine shrink lines which caused faded lines on the print.
Taking the print to the end of the mugwrap which caused a quarter inch fade as the pressure/heat wasn't right . so I stay a quarter inch in from the ends now.

If you use good mugs and good ink/paper combo, have a tidy approach and use the correct timing so that all the ink is absorbed, there can be no ghosting or gassing etc as there's no ink available, there can be no 'blowing' if the pressure is consistent all over, sealing the surface.

I hope this helps.


----------



## angelsafoot (Jun 30, 2012)

What is the brand on your press Lessen your time if your paper is dark and your image will scatch off if you do if you try hard enough. I go by how clear the image is.


----------



## pmzirkle (Oct 5, 2014)

Do you tape the transfer in place to keep it from shifting in and out of the press?
We always do and rip it off the mug as soon as it comes out of the press.
We usually use a mug sized piece of silicon sheet around the outside to protect the transfer.
We immediately put the hot mug on a rack in the freezer to cool. Used to dip in water but noticed that the mugs got really fine hairline cracks in them that would show up after coffee stained use.


----------

